# Girard Electric Motor Only Circuit?



## butchie (Apr 29, 2004)

Anybody have a schedule for this circuit? Interested in fishing it next year.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

uhh, i hear bigbass-ladden beutiful girard lake will be closing because of a faulty dam. i love that lake. bassday should be able to enlighten you more on the matter. i'm curious to know if it's even still open. i'd like to fish it again possibly, before it closes.


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Rainer Wolf's right, Girard Lake is closed along with the other 4 lakes of the "Five Lakes". But the Girard Lakes Bass Club is still going strong. We now fish these 5 lakes; Nimisila, Dale Walburn, Westville, Guilford, & Deer Creek twice each. Our next tourney will be on Nimisila on July 17th. If you have any questions butchie, feel free to PM me.

Bass Day


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

has the circut fished guilford yet this year?


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

We fished Guilford on June 20th & here are the results;

1. JIM GUZMAN & JOHN YOHMAN.......... 5 fish - 11 LBS. 14 OZ.
2. BILL ORR & BILL ORR JR................ 4 fish - 9 LBS. 15 OZ
3. JOHNNY CHIEC & MIKE SCHULLER....... 5 fish - 9 LBS. 10 OZ.
4. DAVE RANKIN & RUSS STACCHIOTTI.... 5 fish - 9 LBS. 5 OZ
5. JOHN FRANCIS & EUGENE JANOVICK..... 5 fish - 5 LBS. 10 OZ.

GUILFORD LAKE TOURNAMENT BIG BASS

1. JIM GUZMAN... 4 LBS. 8 OZ
2. BILL ORR SR..... 3 LBS. 12 OZ
3. DAVE RANKIN... 3 LBS. 6 OZ.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the results! when is your next tournament at guilford?


----------



## butchie (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks, I love those lakes. I'll be there next year! About how many boats usually?


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Procraftboats21, the next tourney on Guilford is Sept. 18th.

butchie, we would love to have you out there next year. I believe we have 16 teams & we average 12 to 13 boats a tourney.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

dang, I would really like to fish that 18th at gulford but I have a 2 day tourney that weekend at Chatauqua. I will defiently consider fishing it next year.


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

Sad to say Girard Lake has been completely drained...it was on the news a few days ago because people living around the lake were complaining of the horrible stench of rotting fish...what a shame


----------

